# My CD/DVD drive doesn't work as it should.

## platyhelminth

My CD/DVD drive is " Optiarc DVD RW AD-5170S " and it doesn't seem to read every CD or DVD on Gentoo.

As an example : it can read the gentoo installation CD, movie DVDs, windows vista instalation DVD but not the ubuntu live DVD which is considered a blank DVD (despite the fact I can boot on this dvd). All my burned DVD seem to not work in my drive (but they work on other computers)

I Have all the " CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems " built in the kernel.

I removed the line from the fstab and let xfce thunar dealing with the drive.

----------

## dr_wulsen

Which output is produced by running blkid

a) with a DVD that's working inserted

b) with a DVD that's not working inserted?

Any difference you would notice?

----------

## platyhelminth

DVD of windows:

```
/dev/sda1: PARTLABEL="grub" PARTUUID="46b848a1-a436-41fb-b982-d729e4fb662c"

/dev/sda2: UUID="726a6367-6a21-4aaf-b207-7ef7bb20354b" TYPE="ext2" PARTLABEL="boot" PARTUUID="7fed7604-5b77-446b-a397-45599c7756c6"

/dev/sda3: UUID="b016afff-3c1d-4c7d-8ce2-b2abe7031c04" TYPE="xfs" PARTLABEL="rootfs" PARTUUID="21314e70-aa04-4295-a0c4-e7ce927a3dda"

/dev/sda4: UUID="0a8c1317-0913-45ab-8b13-0161c38e9949" TYPE="swap" PARTLABEL="swap" PARTUUID="1a2897a4-361f-4127-8a88-bc34e0cb54cc"

/dev/sdb1: UUID="6E3832E13832A7CB" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="0009b59a-01"

/dev/sr0: UUID="2007-02-23-18-00-00-00" LABEL="VISTA_32_PREMIUM" TYPE="iso9660"

```

DVD of ubuntu (known to work on other computers but not on mine):

```
/dev/sda2: UUID="726a6367-6a21-4aaf-b207-7ef7bb20354b" TYPE="ext2" PARTLABEL="boot" PARTUUID="7fed7604-5b77-446b-a397-45599c7756c6"

/dev/sda3: UUID="b016afff-3c1d-4c7d-8ce2-b2abe7031c04" TYPE="xfs" PARTLABEL="rootfs" PARTUUID="21314e70-aa04-4295-a0c4-e7ce927a3dda"

/dev/sda4: UUID="0a8c1317-0913-45ab-8b13-0161c38e9949" TYPE="swap" PARTLABEL="swap" PARTUUID="1a2897a4-361f-4127-8a88-bc34e0cb54cc"

/dev/sdb1: UUID="6E3832E13832A7CB" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="0009b59a-01"

/dev/sda1: PARTLABEL="grub" PARTUUID="46b848a1-a436-41fb-b982-d729e4fb662c"

```

DVD of a indiana jones:

```
/dev/sda2: UUID="726a6367-6a21-4aaf-b207-7ef7bb20354b" TYPE="ext2" PARTLABEL="boot" PARTUUID="7fed7604-5b77-446b-a397-45599c7756c6"

/dev/sda3: UUID="b016afff-3c1d-4c7d-8ce2-b2abe7031c04" TYPE="xfs" PARTLABEL="rootfs" PARTUUID="21314e70-aa04-4295-a0c4-e7ce927a3dda"

/dev/sda4: UUID="0a8c1317-0913-45ab-8b13-0161c38e9949" TYPE="swap" PARTLABEL="swap" PARTUUID="1a2897a4-361f-4127-8a88-bc34e0cb54cc"

/dev/sdb1: UUID="6E3832E13832A7CB" TYPE="ntfs" PARTUUID="0009b59a-01"

/dev/sda1: PARTLABEL="grub" PARTUUID="46b848a1-a436-41fb-b982-d729e4fb662c"

/dev/sr0: UUID="2008-04-01-11-39-09-00" LABEL="RAIDERS_EN" TYPE="udf"

```

Difference seen: when it works there is a /dev/sr0 line.

It is possibly an hardware (the DVD drive) issue. I hope letting my UUID known publicly is not a security issue ...Last edited by platyhelminth on Thu Nov 03, 2016 4:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dr_wulsen

I'd guess so too -  weird, but who knows... 

If you can try a different drive, let me know how it turns out please!

----------

## Buffoon

This drive is rather old, isn't it? The old firmware in it may not recognize newer media.

----------

## platyhelminth

```
# dmesg | egrep -i --color 'cdrom|dvd|cd/rw|writer'

[    0.586130] ata3.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD RW AD-5170S, 1.13, max UDMA/66

[    0.898143] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD RW AD-5170S  1.13 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.911708] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    0.911965] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

```

1.13 firmware, I also tried the 1.12 and there is the same issue.

Now I will check if I can burn a DVD that I cannot read.

----------

## Buffoon

1.13 is not very new either. Have you tried booting from most popular Gentoo install media?

----------

## dr_wulsen

1.13 is the most recent i'd find. 

i dunno what booting from the latest media would change in the firmare aspect as its the drive eeprom on which it is stored, not something thats changed on-the-fly by booting.... 

@buffoon -  i do get your point of the media though, to exclude configuration problems and have a 'one fits all' disk to boot from for testing. makes sense to me. 

i'd recommend to try the drive in a different pc and a different drive in this pc to make sure wheter it is hardware or software.

of course, being able to burn media which could not be read later on would be first of all be weird and quite impossible in a sane world,  beyond that it'd be pretty sarcastic too  :Smile: 

----------

## platyhelminth

message from Xfburn

```
Failure: SCSI error condition on command A1h BLANK: [5 30 06] Illegal request. Cannot format medium, incompatible medium.
```

some output for dmesg :

```
[ 1810.147483] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

[ 1884.139728] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

[ 1925.293747] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 1925.293752] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 1925.293757] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

[ 1925.293761] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

[ 1925.293763] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 1925.303455] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 1925.303460] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 1925.303464] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

[ 1925.303468] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 1925.303470] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 1925.303473] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 0, async page read

[ 1925.313481] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 1925.313485] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 1925.313490] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

[ 1925.313493] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00

[ 1925.313496] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 4

[ 1925.313498] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 1, async page read

[ 1925.351567] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 1925.351571] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 1925.351576] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

[ 1925.351580] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00

[ 1925.351582] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[ 1925.351585] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 0, async page read

[ 1925.361602] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 1925.361606] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 1925.361611] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Illegal mode for this track

[ 1925.361614] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00

[ 1925.361617] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 4

[ 1925.361619] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 1, async page read

[ 1976.277491] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

[ 2010.322991] UDF-fs: INFO Mounting volume 'RAIDERS_EN', timestamp 2008/04/01 03:39 (103c)

[ 2081.607487] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

[ 2120.172026] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

[ 2120.889985] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 2120.889991] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 2120.889996] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 2120.890007] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 3d 3c 0c 00 00 02 00

[ 2120.890015] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 16052272

[ 2120.900600] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 2120.900605] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 2120.900609] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 2120.900613] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 3d 3c 0c 00 00 01 00

[ 2120.900615] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 16052272

[ 2120.900618] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 4013068, async page read

[ 2120.910448] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 2120.910452] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 2120.910456] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 2120.910460] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 3d 3c 0d 00 00 01 00

[ 2120.910462] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 16052276

[ 2120.910465] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 4013069, async page read

[ 2136.184582] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 2136.184589] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 2136.184593] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 2136.184598] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 3d 3c 0c 00 00 01 00

[ 2136.184601] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 16052272

[ 2136.184604] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 4013068, async page read

[ 2136.195139] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 2136.195143] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 2136.195147] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 2136.195151] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 3d 3c 0d 00 00 01 00

[ 2136.195153] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 16052276

[ 2136.195156] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 4013069, async page read

[ 2136.223431] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 2136.223435] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 2136.223439] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 2136.223443] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 3d 3c 0c 00 00 01 00

[ 2136.223445] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 16052272

[ 2136.223448] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 4013068, async page read

[ 2136.233423] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 2136.233427] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 2136.233431] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range

[ 2136.233434] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 3d 3c 0d 00 00 01 00

[ 2136.233437] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 16052276

[ 2136.233439] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 4013069, async page read

[ 2838.326571] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

[ 2838.357250] ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

[ 4968.766445] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

[ 5238.254142] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

[ 5241.298637] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 5241.298643] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 5241.298648] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Read of scrambled sector without authentication

[ 5241.298651] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 02 16 0c 00 00 02 00

[ 5241.298654] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 546864

[ 5241.361517] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 5241.361521] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current] 

[ 5241.361526] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: Read of scrambled sector without authentication

[ 5241.361529] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 02 16 0d 00 00 01 00

[ 5241.361532] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 546868

[ 5241.361534] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 136717, async page read

[ 6220.083267] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

[ 6299.628793] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

[ 7836.997455] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 7836.997462] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[ 7836.997466] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[ 7836.997470] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 23 10 1e 00 00 02 00

[ 7836.997474] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 9191544

[ 7843.007455] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 7843.007462] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[ 7843.007466] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[ 7843.007470] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 23 10 1e 00 00 02 00

[ 7843.007473] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 9191544

[ 7843.007477] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 1148943, async page read

[ 7884.103210] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 7884.103216] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[ 7884.103220] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[ 7884.103225] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 23 10 1c 00 00 02 00

[ 7884.103228] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 9191536

[ 7890.216359] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 7890.216366] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[ 7890.216370] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[ 7890.216374] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 23 10 1c 00 00 02 00

[ 7890.216377] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 9191536

[ 7890.216381] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 1148942, async page read

[ 7898.303381] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 7898.303388] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[ 7898.303392] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[ 7898.303397] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 23 10 1a 00 00 02 00

[ 7898.303400] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 9191528

[ 7904.311378] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[ 7904.311384] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[ 7904.311387] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[ 7904.311391] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 23 10 1a 00 00 02 00

[ 7904.311394] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 9191528

[ 7904.311397] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 1148941, async page read

[ 8862.317462] UDF-fs: INFO Mounting volume 'RAIDERS_EN', timestamp 2008/04/01 03:39 (103c)

[10048.497791] VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

[10131.363511] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[10131.363518] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[10131.363521] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[10131.363526] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

[10131.363529] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[10137.372449] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[10137.372456] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[10137.372460] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[10137.372465] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

[10137.372468] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[10137.372471] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 0, async page read

[10388.897508] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[10388.897514] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[10388.897518] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[10388.897523] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

[10388.897526] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[10394.907466] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[10394.907473] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[10394.907477] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[10394.907481] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

[10394.907484] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[10394.907488] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 0, async page read

[10716.064526] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[10716.064533] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[10716.064537] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[10716.064541] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

[10716.064544] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[10722.074422] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[10722.074429] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Sense Key : Medium Error [current] 

[10722.074432] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 Add. Sense: No seek complete

[10722.074437] sr 2:0:0:0: [sr0] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

[10722.074440] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[10722.074444] Buffer I/O error on dev sr0, logical block 0, async page read

```

It seems my DVD drive is broken, but is still able to read some disks. Like the gentoo minimal installation CD which allowed me to have a working gentoo desktop.

 *Quote:*   

> i'd recommend to try the drive in a different pc and a different drive in this pc to make sure wheter it is hardware or software. 

 

Sadly I will not be able to do that.

----------

